# Planen Sie, dieses Jahr auf DSL umzusteigen?



## Administrator (27. Januar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Runtin (27. Januar 2005)

Wie wäre es mit der Möglichkeit, dass bei mir gar kein DSL verfügbar ist!? Solls ja auch geben.  Bin  schon wütend  genug deswegen. Die Telekom soll endlich weiter ausbauen....


----------



## Gender-Bender (27. Januar 2005)

Runtin am 27.01.2005 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit der Möglichkeit, dass bei mir gar kein DSL verfügbar ist!? Solls ja auch geben.  Bin  schon wütend  genug deswegen. Die Telekom soll endlich weiter ausbauen....



Kannst mein DSL haben, wenn ich dafür mein I-Net übers TV-Kabel bekomme. Schon frustrierend, wenn das Kabel nicht nur in der Strasse, sondern schon im Haus liegt, aber der Vermieter das Kabel keinen Vertrag mit der Durchleitung für meinen Wunschanbieter hat.


----------



## Intelkiller (27. Januar 2005)

kann mal jemand die umfrage so ändern das da auch steht


> Nein die ******* teledoof baut das nicht bei mir aus weil die leute so geldgeil sind und ne monopolstellung haben und der staat es versaut hat.



ist etwas lang aber realität, der verdammte staat ist daran mit schuld die teledoof ist wie die post ein monopol auf seinem gebiet. die verteilen die netze


----------



## lengi (27. Januar 2005)

ich will dsl aber mein häuptling nicht


----------



## Pampers (27. Januar 2005)

Schaut doch mal bei Arcor vorbei....vlt. klappts da....bei mir hießes auch immer im Inet nö...DSL geht nich bei ihnen, und siehe da es geht doch...


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (28. Januar 2005)

Bin schwer enttäuscht das die option "es gibt bei mir keine möglichkeit für dsl" nicht reingenommen wurde. laut telekom sind 6000 von 8000 anschlußbereichen DSL ausgebaut (naja meiner zählt dazu aber meine strasse und sämtliche anderen starssen im ort nicht   ) Kabelfernsehen gibt es nicht. Tja also 120.- €/Monat für 64 K   
und das in einer gemeinde mit 3000 Einwohner, 5 KM von ner 40.000 einwohner stadt weg, echt zum   
Arcor hat kein eigenes netz die können nur anbieten wo die telekom kann.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Januar 2005)

Intelkiller am 27.01.2005 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mal jemand die umfrage so ändern das da auch steht
> 
> 
> > Nein die ******* teledoof baut das nicht bei mir aus weil die leute so geldgeil sind und ne monopolstellung haben und der staat es versaut hat.
> ...



Darum springen ja auch so viele andere Anbieter ein.  Nicht vergessen auch auf diese zu schimpfen weil sie ihr eigenes Netz aufbaue, aber nur in Ballungsräumen.


----------



## Intelkiller (28. Januar 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 28.01.2005 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Intelkiller am 27.01.2005 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow was bringt es mir wenn es in hamburg 200 verschiedene anbeiter gibt. das will kein schwein


----------



## Rabbitch (6. Februar 2005)

SYSTEM am 27.01.2005 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Obgleich ich zu den DSL-Privilegierten gehöre, vermisse ich die option "DSL ist bei mir technisch nicht möglich".
Immerhin bei jedem 9. Deutschen, ist nämlich gar kein Breitband möglich.


----------

